# I joined the Beretta Cult this weekend



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Went to a small gun show Saturday and this 92FS just spoke to me. I honestly didn't plan on buying anything, in fact my wife and I had made a pact that we'd (I'd) not buy any more guns for a while. But she chose not to come with me so I had no restraint....:smt023

Pretty good price for around here $539 with night sights and 3- 15 round mags. Nevertheless I'm getting a distinct cold shoulder and Lord knows what she'll come home with some day soon....:buttkick:

The 92FS feels great in my hand and I am anxious to shoot it, but somewhat reluctant to suggest to my bride that we should go shooting.

I'll try to do pics of some of my guns soon.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Good shooter. Good luck with it, and the wife. Just go get her something shiny and she will forget all about your new pistol.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Repent turn back to the truth of Saint John M.Browning.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

wait until you see the browning hi power
the last gun john browning designed
its sweet


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Same thing happened to me. Sunday at a gun show in Baton Rouge, La. I think I am really going to like the 92fs. Pops


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah, it's been killing me all week that I haven't shot it, but tomorrow's the day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Better not tell anyone you are hearing voices as they may decide you shouldn't own a gun.

Enjoy the new Beretta.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

So I finally got to shoot it this weekend and it is a really soft-shooting gun. And with the long (compared to most of my compacts) sight picture, it was very accurate. My wife was shooting her Springfield EMP and then tried the Beretta and couldn't believe how much less recoil there was. I emphasized the size and weight difference, but she's usually leery about trying a new gun. I think she's forgiven me for buying it.... of course it could be because the ring I bought her in Sausolito arrived.


----------

